# The pool is open



## Chuck

And the Life Guard is on duty, but he may have had a little bit too much to drink

This is my pool setup for our annual halloween party. I created a new "pool fountain" just for the party. My wife thinks I have problems.:googly:


----------



## Creep Cringle

I didn't see anything wrong?!?! As long as you're not swimming under him.... you're good!


----------



## kevin242

haha! no shark fins? How did you dye the water?


----------



## Chuck

kevin242 said:


> haha! no shark fins? How did you dye the water?


It's called party pool rockin red dye.


----------



## kevin242

too funny!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Party bluckies - oh YEAH!


----------



## Spooky1

Beach Blanket Bluckies


----------



## debbie5

OMG_ that looks like so much fun. How much dye did you use!!??


----------



## Chuck

debbie5 said:


> OMG_ that looks like so much fun. How much dye did you use!!??


The bottle is 8oz, and you only use half a bottle for an average 20,000 gallon pool. Half of a bottle only made a made a sort of pink tinge, so I dumped the rest of the bottle in.

Now the true test is how well it filters out. It is supposed to filter out in 2-3 days and not stain the walls of the pool.

Thee coolest thing about it was you have to premix it in a 5 gallon bucket with some pool water then dump that into the pool. When you do this, your pool is this beautiful blue color and then the red hits it, and looks like a scene from Jaws or Piranhas. I stared at it in awe at how awesome it looked then ran in the house to get my camera. However, by the time I got back (we're talking minutes) it had already diffused throughout the pool.


----------



## MapThePlanet

Too Cool!


----------



## nixie

Love it!!!! Bluckies have such character, I always get a chuckle when they're "doing" something fun or clever. The red water is great!!


----------



## Chuck

Here are my kids wondering why the skeleton was allowed to pee in the pool.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that is just wrong!:googly:


----------



## Nightwing

That is really cool! Did it filter out as expected and not stain anything?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Skelaton: "I told you peeing in the pool turned the water red kids. Pay up."


----------



## Lunatic

That's great! The bluckys are perfect in that scene. I think the pool water would stain my shorts!


----------



## scareme

Lunatic said:


> That's great! The bluckys are perfect in that scene. I think the pool water would stain my shorts!


That's too funny Chuck.

Are you sure it wouldn't be your shorts staining the water? Or what's in them?


----------



## Chuck

Nightwing said:


> That is really cool! Did it filter out as expected and not stain anything?


It filtered out in a few days. Didn't stain anything in the pool. However, it did destroy the filter. That was expected though.

I will definitely do it again. Everyone loved it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hahaha. time to tell the kids about their crazy father's hobby. LOL i love this!


----------



## Blackrose1978

This was a well done really cool idea!! I was told hell no I can't do it to our pool! ( the kids dad is anti fun!!)


----------



## Hairazor

Love it!!! I can't tell by the pic but is your "fellow" whizzing red?


----------



## Chuck

Hairazor said:


> Love it!!! I can't tell by the pic but is your "fellow" whizzing red?


Yes, it is red. To accentuate it more at night, I taped a red led just under the stream.


----------



## Hairazor

Too too cool!


----------



## Dixie

Out of curiosity, did it stain the Bluckies?


----------



## Chuck

Dixie said:


> Out of curiosity, did it stain the Bluckies?


Yes, it did. That just means they will play their laid back role again this year


----------



## Lord Homicide

Chuck said:


> It's called party pool rockin red dye.


Where do you get it??


----------



## craigfly06

*Pool*

LOVE IT!!! cant do that here in up-state NY, would be ice skating on the pool!!:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Chuck, once again you knocked it out of the park! I still love your hula skelly and your bbq skelly from last year! You need to take a bow!


----------



## Chuck

Lord Homicide said:


> Where do you get it??


You can pick it up at just about any pool store. I purchased mine at Poolcenter.com. It is about $8 for an 8oz bottle. It says you only need to use 4oz for a 20,000gallon pool, but that made it s light bit on the pink side. A pink pool is not a very foreboding scene. I wanted blood red, so I used the whole thing.
Probably why the bluckies got stained.


----------



## Chuck

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Chuck, once again you knocked it out of the park! I still love your hula skelly and your bbq skelly from last year! You need to take a bow!


Thank you for the compliment.


----------

